
Show HN: Apprise – A lightweight all-in-one notification solution (update) - l2g
https://github.com/caronc/apprise/#showhn-one-last-time
======
l2g
6 months ago [I posted about Apprise
here]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19023196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19023196))
and got a lot of amazing and encouraging feedback! I since took just about
everyone's comments and ideas at the time and implemented most of them.

Apprise now supports over 40+ different notification services, including
configuration files that can be read from disk and the cloud! The library
remains incredible light weight and easy to use.

I just wanted to share an almost completed solution and hope to hit you all up
for more of your thoughts and advice!

~~~
StavrosK
This looks great, good job! I notice that you don't support Signal, maybe you
want to add support via pysignald?
([https://pypi.org/project/pysignald/](https://pypi.org/project/pysignald/))

~~~
l2g
I'll look into it! Thanks for sharing!

------
MaxwellsDaemon
Worked about 10 years for a company named Appriss -
[https://appriss.com](https://appriss.com) \- no real comment there other than
to share the founding CEO used to say the board was presented with a bunch of
names " _and picked the worst one_ ".

No real comment other than that, but nostalgia alone will make me play with
this, so thanks for sharing.

~~~
jsilence
To germans this name phonetically sounds like 'demolition'.

------
lostsock
This looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.

